# Institute Of Brewing And Distilling Ibd



## jimmyjack (10/12/09)

Anyone every sign up to study and take the test for the Diploma of Brewing


Cheers

Jj


----------



## Thirsty Boy (11/12/09)

Did mod I last year, doing mod II this year. Its thorough!


----------



## rahne (14/1/13)

I am thinking about studying for the diploma does any one know where i can get study material from


----------



## Thirsty Boy (15/1/13)

When you sign up, they send you a CD with the revision material on it - studying just that will get you a pass if you really get it into your head properly, but if you want to do "well" then you need to be ontop of the trade journals as well as getting your hooks into one or two of the well know comprehensive brewing texts (Kunze, Briggs, Quain etc) to supplement the revision material & give you a different perspective from the IBD's sometimes narrow focus on the english tradition in the mateerial they supply.

A bit of searching about on torrent sites etc will net you electronic copies of some otherwise very expensive brewing text books. Under no circumstances download them and save yourself hundreds of dollars.... that would be naughty.

TB


----------



## rahne (15/1/13)

I understand that the revision material provide is the best place to start but i don't plan to sit the exam until next year so can't get that material until I apply. Thing is I want to start studying now so I guess I'll have to look at those authors you suggested but you are quite write they are expensive books.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (19/1/13)

Maybe try starting out with The Practical Brewer from the MBAA - I think its a fair bit cheaper and is still pretty damn thorough.


----------

